# New Tracker



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my new (to me) Tracker. It's a 1995 TX-17 (1748, but closer to a 1750) with a 1997 40HP Force. Got it from my buddy's family who gave me a great deal on it. The motor is ridiculously clean, you can't even tell its been run.

The boat is in good shape, with one ding in the front from someone hitting a dock. Some of the screws holding the deck in are getting rusty, so I'll have to replace them at some point. Other than that, I don't have many projects planned. I already took care of my main concern, and that was extending the rod locker. It only held 6 foot rods, which is just stupid. I cut a hole in the bow-end under the deck, and carpeted it, and now it's close to 8 feet long.

The only other main project will be tearing out all the old fish finder stuff when I get enough money for new ones, but that'll be a while. I had to buy a new trolling motor (Minn Kota 55 Edge) and a new battery (Cabelas AGM), along with some other odds and ends. I had to replace the cup holder, but I didn't epoxy it down, and the damn thing blew out on the way to the lake today.. #-o

I couldn't see what the top speed was, but this boat has some get up. I was bummed to find out the melted part of the lake is blocked off by a huge patch of ice, and there's only one launch. Either way it was nice to get on the water.


I'll get some more pictures up at some point..


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice boat man. Congrats!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, heres a cleaning tip. Those hatch pulls were tan when I got the boat. Hit them with carb cleaner, and it ate a decade's worth of grime right off of them, and turned them back to the original gray color.


----------



## njTom (Apr 8, 2011)

Very clean looking boat for a 1995 Dyeguy. Congrats on the new ride! I recently picked up a 2000 tracker pro 165 and have the same problem with the rod locker being too short. Was cutting through a pretty simple job to extend it? I was thinking of doing the same thing.Any pics? Also where did you find the cup holder? I have been searching online trying to find a new one for my boat but have had no luck. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 8, 2011)

I didn't take any pictures, as I didn't plan to do it that day. I went outside at noon to play with the dog, and the next thing I knew it was 6 at night and I was just finishing up.

It is an easy job though. That front angled panel between the deck and where the trolling motor mounts comes off with 6 screws. If you're lucky you can reach the part you need to cut. I wasn't so lucky, so I had to take all the screws out of the deck and slide it back a foot. From there I made a long cut wit a 4 inch grinder, which I strongly discourage you from doing. I just about chopped my hand off ten times (but I was out of jig saw blades). After one cut, I just took tin snips and opened up a big hole. I really didn't care what the hole looked like, because I put carpet all around the inside of said hole. I also glued carpet straight to the inside of the hull, as the rods can go all the way to the bow now.

Overall it's an easy job and well worth the effort. I have no idea why they'd put that small of a rod locker in a bass boat.


I got a replacement cup holder from bass pro. They're around 5 bucks, or 10 if you lose one ](*,)


----------



## reedjj (Apr 9, 2011)

Dang. It looks like it just sat in storage for all those years... Great score. 

SO what are you going to do with it. leave it alone or mod it?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

Doesn't need much other than a 75HP. If I had the time and money there's a few things I change about the layout, but it's really not worth it. For what I paid and the size of the boat, I'm best off selling it in a year or two.


----------



## Zum (Apr 9, 2011)

I was wondering if I missed your post.
I new you had a new boat,just never sen it.
Nice ride.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

Added a sticker collection to the console last night. I have some MC numbers coming from bulldog that will be going on soon as well.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice aquisition Dyeguy. Very Nice for a '95.


----------



## lbursell (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet. Looks like you're tournament ready.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very Nice. Boat envy here....


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice dyeguy, I like it.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 10, 2011)

sweet !!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 10, 2011)

Decal of the boat name, compliments of TB sponsor Vinyl Images


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the boat, she looks clean!


----------



## Derek (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks great dude. I wish I had that newer console layout.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure wish my truck wasn't giving me all kinds of problems.. I'd really like to upgrade outboards. Saw this on another site, and I think I'm in love.


Boat is only rated for a 75 HP, mind you 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

Good lookin rig brother


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo, Where do you think I can get a decal similar to the one on the front of your boat, mines all chipped up scracted with holes in it, I'm either going to try to look for one, or put a piece of diamond plate on the fron so it actually looks decent.


----------



## spotco2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Yo, Where do you think I can get a decal similar to the one on the front of your boat, mines all chipped up scracted with holes in it, I'm either going to try to look for one, or put a piece of diamond plate on the fron so it actually looks decent.



https://greatlakesskipper.com/ had them in stock


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

What kind is it, I'm looking under tracker, and I don't see a triangular one.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 28, 2012)

What kinda speed are you getting with that 40 HP? Im looking at an '03 pro team 165 with a 40HP merc.


----------



## fishingmich (Jul 6, 2012)

Dyeguy, did you say you were in Michigan, Niles area I think? I'm SW of Ann Arbor. Where do you fish out that way? Maybe a get together is in order. Maybe a mini Tinboats.net tourney. I know there are a few guys from MIchigan on here.


----------



## Scott06z71 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Dyeguy, that is a nice boat. I'm looking at a 1996 pro team 165 with a 40 hp Force. How did you or do you like the Force outboard? I have seen a lot of mixed reviews about them. I was looking for some feedback from someone that had one.


----------

